# Mini foo jigs



## CASSI (Nov 6, 2008)

Got some mini foo jigs for christmas last year and want to give them a shot. I got a noodle rod last fall and learned how to fish with sacks. Just looking for the basics on jig fishing. Do I use a float like I do with sacks? Prayin for some good hard rain.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Do a search in the Steelhead section for a thread started by MuskieJim I believe... he had a thread on Steelhead setups that would answer your question and a great diagram to boot. Good luck! Mini foos are my favorite, tipped with maggots.



Found it for you.....http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=131762


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Pretty much the same set up except you don't need as much weight on your leader/tippet. The weight of the jig should keep it down pretty good unless theres good flow. Tip with a couple of maggots for scent and you're good to go. Some guys dead drift jigs, I like to give 'em a bit of action by giving the float an ocassional shake. Good luck...


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

We make leaders up consisting of a 3 ft piece of mono with a swivel on one end and pegged float on the line and a mini foo jig 1/64 on the other end. We put a snap swivel on the main line. This lets us change colors or break offs simply unclip the leader and snap another on.Tip with maggot ,meal worm or worm. We do really well on these. Make sure if the water is too fast you add some split shot or have some heavier jigs so your bait is close to the bottom.


----------

